# Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2004)

Das Rennen am Nürburgring brachte zwar wieder Ferrari auf die ersten beiden Plätze, aber dahinter wars ja spannend. Diesmal hatten aber gleich mehrere Member richtig getippt, so dass das Los entscheiden wird. 
Wer richtig getippt hat, deswegen gleich eine Mail an Holger zur Verlosung schicken.
info@anglers-topshop.de ))) 

Das nächste Rennen findet im Anglerland Kanada am 13.06.2004 in Montreal statt.

Lange Geraden, kurze Schikanen und zwei 180-Grad-Spitzkehren wechseln einander ab. So werden Getriebe und Bremsen der Autos bei hohem Spritverbrauch sehr stark belastet. Beste Überholmöglichkeit: die Schikane vor dem Ziel. 

*Und jetzt herzlich willkommen bei der 8. Runde, dem Grand Prix in Kanada!!*

*Wir bedanken uns bei Holger nochmals herzlich für die Patenschaft beim Gewinnspiel:*
Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop 

Wieder sind die ersten drei Plätze gefragt.
Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges und zu folgenden Bedingungen:

Einfach im Thread Eure Tipps posten (jeder darf 2 Tipps abgegeben!!)
*Damit Holger die Preise auch los wird, darf nämlich jeder immer noch 2 Tipps abgeben.* 
Wer dann am Schluss recht hatte, einfach eine Mail mit Namen und Adresse, sowie einen Link auf die entsprechende Antwort im Thread an 
info@Anglers-TopShop.de 
schicken, dann wird schnellstmöglich der Preis losgeschickt.

Sollten mehrere richtig tippen, wird der Preis unter diesen verlost, sollte niemand den richtigen Tipp haben, kommt der Preis in den Jackpot fürs näxte Rennen. 

Viel Spass beim Tippen, nun habt Ihr wieder Zeit zum Tippen und diskutieren, bis ich auch den Thread hier vor dem Qualifiying am Freitag abend oder samstag morgen wieder dichtmache. Bis dahin könnt Ihr auch Euren Tipp noch ändern, es zählt immer Euer letzter Tipp. 

Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

Auch gleich wieder für Kanada meine Tipps:
Wenn vor allem Bremsen und Beschleunigen gefragt ist, sehe ich wieder Renault (nach Ferrari) mit vorne. 
Nachdem ja Mercedes eh nicht mehr ankommt, und BMW maximal in die Punkte fährt, braucht man die ja nicht mehr auf der Rechnung zu haben. )

Tipp 1:
Schumi
Barichello
Trulli

Tipp 2:
Schumi
Barichello
Alonso


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

Tip 1:
1. M. Schuhmacher
2. Montoya
3. Alonso


------------------
 Tip 2:
1. Trulli
2. Barichello
3. Montoya


----------



## Mac Gill (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

1. M.Schumacher
2. Button
3. Barichello

1. M.Schumacher
2. Barichello
3. Sato


----------



## fjordbutt (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

1.tip
schumi
button
barichello

2.tip
schumi
sato
button


----------



## Matzinger (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

Nachdem ich im Rennen 7 richtig gelegen habe, gebe ich hiermit den ultimativen Tip für das 8. Rennen ab:

1.) M. Schuhmacher
2.) Barichello
3.) Raikönnen  


1.) M. Schuhmacher
2.) Barichello
3.) Coulthard


----------



## fjordbutt (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*



			
				Matzinger schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich im Rennen 7 richtig gelegen habe, gebe ich hiermit den ultimativen Tip für das 8. Rennen ab:
> 
> 1.) M. Schuhmacher
> 2.) Barichello
> ...




pahhh....das glaubst ja wohl selber nicht....mercputtes #d  :q  die tauchen doch nurnoch auf der out liste auf..hihi


----------



## powermike1977 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

1.tip:

1. m schumacher
2. alonso
3. barichello

2. tip

1. m schumacher
2. button
3. barichello

p.s.
wie und wann wird denn der gewinner der verlosung von runde 7 bekantgegeben?


----------



## len (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

meine Tips:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barichello
3. Montoya

1. M. Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Barichello


----------



## Fischkoopp (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

1. M.Schumacher #6 
2. R.Baricello
3. J.Button


1. M.Schumacher
2. R.Baricello
3. J.Trulli


----------



## kaptain98 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

Hallo
1.M.Schumacher
2.Barrichello
3.Sato

2.)
1.M.Schumacher
2.Button
3.Trulli


----------



## Superingo (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

*Tipp 1*
R. Schumacher
M.Schumacher
R. Barrichello

*Tipp 2*
F. Alonso
J.P. Montoya
M.Schumacher


----------



## Matzinger (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*



			
				fjordbutt schrieb:
			
		

> pahhh....das glaubst ja wohl selber nicht....mercputtes #d  :q  die tauchen doch nurnoch auf der out liste auf..hihi




Dann schauen wir mal. Ich bin Patriot und nachdem die Jungs nicht allzu schlecht im Qualifying ausgesehen haben, sehe ich Licht am Ende des Tunnels.

Wer wurde eigentlich beim letzten Rennen als Gewinner ausgelost ?


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

1.) M. Schumacher
2.) Sato
3.) Barrichello

1.) M. Schumacher
2.) Barrichello
3.) Button


----------



## wildbootsman (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

1.) M.Schumacher
2.) Button
3.) Montoya

1.) M. Schumacher
2.) Montoya
3.) Barrichello


----------



## sharkbait (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

1) M.schumacher
    Barichello
    Trulli


2) M. Schumacher
    Raikoennen
    Montoya


----------



## Garfield0815 (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

1.) M.Schumacher
2.)Barrichello
3.) Alonso

1.) M.Schuhmacher
2.) Alonso
3.) Barrichello


----------



## Mark_NRW (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

Tip1:
1)Schumacher
2)Barrichello
3)Raikkönen

Tip2:
1)Alonso
2)Barrichello
3)Montoya


----------



## Alexander2781 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

Hier meine Tips:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. Trulli


1. M. Schumacher
2. J. Trulli
3. R. Barrichello


----------



## Discocvw (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

Moin, moin hier nun mein Tipp:
1.M. Schumacher
2.Montoya
3.Button

1.M. Schumacher
2.Barrichello
3.Alonso


----------



## löti (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

moin!

1.Tip:

1. J.Button
2. M. Schuhmacher
3. F. Alonso

2.Tip:

1. J.P.Montoya
2. J.Button
3. R.Barrichello


----------



## marioschreiber (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

1.) M.Schumacher
2.) Barrichello
3.) Button


1.) M. Schumacher
2.) Barrichello
3.) Montoya


----------



## CyTrobIc (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

Dann geb ich auch mal nen Tip ab:

Tip 1:
1. M Schuhmacher
2. Trulli
3. Barichello

Tip 2:
1. M Schuhmacher
2. Barichello
3. Trulli


----------



## Case (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

Alle gewinnträchtigen Kombinationen sind weg.!

1. Sato
2. Webber
3. Trulli

oder

1. Raikönen
2. Coulhthard
3. Heidfeld

Case


----------



## oh-nemo (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

Da mach ich dann auch mal mit,
mein Tip

Tip 1:
1. M Schuhmacher #u
2. Trulli
3. Barichello

Tip 2:
1. M Schuhmacher #u
2. Barichello
3. Trulli


----------



## Wedaufischer (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

Hier mein Tipp:

1. M.Schumacher
2. Stao
3. Barichello

1. M.Schumacher
2. Button
3. Barichello

Ist zwar nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber die (deutsche) Konkurenz  #u schläft weiter...


----------



## p_regius (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

Hier meine Tips:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. Trulli


1. M. Schumacher
2. J. Barrichello
3. R. Montoya


----------



## svenskepilk (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

tipp1:
erster:   M. Schumacher
zweiter: Barichello
dritter:  Montoya

tipp2:
erster:   M.Schumacher
zweiter: Barichello
dritter:  Sato


----------



## schwedi (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

huhu

so dann werde ich auch mal meine tips abgeben. ich werde aber nicht auf schummi tippen
der hat oft genug gewonnen. andere sollen auch mal.

tip:  1. barichello
       2. montoya
       3. alonso

tip2: 1. barichello
       2. button
       3. alonso 

wünsche allen einen schönen feiertag.

schwedi


----------



## totti (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

Hallo Leute , ich tippe auch mal:

Tip 1:
1. M. Schumi 
2. Alonso
3. Button

Tip 2:
1. Trulli
2. Button
3. Barrichello

grüße aus hamburg
Totti


----------



## Lachsy (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

1. tip
Schumacher Michael
Baricello 
Trulli

2 tip 
Schumacher Michael
Button
Baricello

mfg Lachsy


----------



## PetriHelix (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

Hi,

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Button

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Trulli


----------



## MichaelB (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

Moin,

1) M.Schumacher
2) R.Barricello
3) T.Sato

oder 

1) M.Schumacher
2) T.Sato
3) J.P.Montoya

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

Ich sag heute mal.
1. Heidfeld
2. Massa
3. Bruni


----------



## bine (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

1. Montoya
2. M. Schum
3. Trulli

1. Alonso
2. Kimi
3. Trulli


----------



## Oldenburger (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

1) M.Schumacher
2) Trulli
3) T.Sato

oder 

1) M.Schumacher
2) T.Sato
3) Button


----------



## rene (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

1 M.schumacher
2 Trulli
3 Button

1 Trulli
2 Alonso
3 Sato


----------



## xonnel (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

Tip 1:
1. M Schuhmacher 
2. Button
3. Alonso

Tip 2:
1. M Schuhmacher 
2. Barichello
3. Button


----------



## Andreas 25 (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

Tip 1.:

1. Button
2. Alonso
3. Ralf Schumacher

Tip 2.:

1. Sato
2. Trulli
3. Ralf Schumacher


----------



## jancomic (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

Tipp1:

Button
Montoya
Trulli

Tipp2:
Button
Montoya
Sato


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

So Jungs, langsam mal ran, denn ich schätze dass ich heute nachmittag so zwischen 15 und 18 Uhr den Thread hier wieder dichtmachen werde.
Wer bis dahin nicht getippt hat, muss sich dann mit Gorbis Spruch begnügen:
Wer zu spät komt, den bestraft das Leben)


----------



## Paeda (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

Tipp1:
M.Schumacher
Alonso
Barrichello

Tipp2:
M.Schumacher
Alonso
Button


----------



## AndreasK (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Sato

1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Trulli


----------



## langelandsklaus (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Trulli

oder

1. Baricello
2. Alonso
3. M. Schumacher


----------



## FlorryB (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

Meine Tipps:

1. M. Schumacher
2. J. Button
3. T. Sato

1. M. Schumacher
2. J. Button
3. R. Barrichello


----------



## Franky (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

A:
1. Barichello
2. M. Schumacher
3. Trulli

B:
1. M. Schumacher
2. Barichello
3. Alonso

Ma sehn..... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 8*

So Jungs (und Mädels), nu ist Warten angesagt aufs Rennen, wer noch nicht getippt hatte, muss nun bis zur nächsten Runde warten.


----------

